# The Little Boy Can't Even Cut Grass Without People Calling The Police!



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 29, 2018)

12 year-old has a grass cutting service and some folks called the police because he cut part of their lawn!

Business is now up for him and his cousins and brothers and sisters.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm glad the cop who showed up had some common sense.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't they fine people for calling cops for dumb reasons? Wasting police resources and all that? They really need to implement that more because this is truly ridiculous.

Somewhere a crime is being committed and the cops are wasting time on dumb stuff like this because these weirdos are so afraid of brown people.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 29, 2018)

Did black people call the PoPo? If they were black, are we getting like the entitled yt folks?

Ok, they called the PoPo, but didn’t want to go on camera. COWARDS, show your face.

Another 911 number dialed for a non-emergency, that backfired.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 29, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Did black people call the PoPo?



This is what I wanna know. That looks like a black neighborhood


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...grass-which-ends-up-getting-him-more-business







A boy in Maple Heights is running his own business this summer cutting lawns and cleaning up yards.

Reginald Fields, 12, is the owner of Mr. Reggie's Lawn Cutting Service. With several helping hands from his cousins, brothers and sisters, they are up with the sun every day working the neighborhood.

hat's what they were doing when someone called Maple Heights police on them.

"They said I was cutting their grass. I didn't know it!" Reggie said.

His customer, Lucille Holt, said she was confused when she saw police, but quickly learned the neighbors called to complain that the group cut a section of their property (about a foot where the two properties butt together) and were in their yard.

"They said the kids cut their grass," Holt explained.

Reggie Fields said the police said nothing to him and the kids. He finished the job and felt a little discouraged.

"I was like, that's a shame. I didn't know," Reggie said.

But that didn't last long.

Lucille Holt created a Facebook post about what happened and ended up with thousands of views and hundreds of shares.
"I guess I have a line where part of it is now my yard. They called the police to tell the police that the kids was cutting they grass," Holt said in the video.

Now, Mr. Reggie is getting a lot of support for his new business from people who see the video and want to make sure he's never discouraged again.

"People are inboxing me like, 'how can I get in touch with this children? Where are they at? I got property I want these kids to cut,'" Holt said.

Reggie, his siblings and his cousins are getting calls from all over the city now.

Reggie said he's trying to save the money he earns to buy new equipment and grow his business.

"Just give me a call. I will be there. On time!" He said.

As for the neighbor who called police, they called News 5 to say they saw the Facebook video, but didn't want to go on camera.


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)

"Pull yourselves up by your bootstraps!!" " You people are lazy!" "You people want handouts and welfare!"

*starts a business at 12 and the police are called*

I'm so happy it backfired. Have a good weekend, Becky/Biff, who for some reason doesn't want to go on camera and be "famous". Wonder why? Lol


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Atthatday (Jun 29, 2018)

OP, may we merge this thread with the other one?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ople-calling-the-police.836171/#post-24814567


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> OP, may we merge this thread with the other one?
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ople-calling-the-police.836171/#post-24814567



Sure! and my apologies. I scanned the first page and didn't see it.

ETA: It's in the Breaking News Forum that I'm not used to yet. I went backed and scanned the first 3 pages of Off Topic like where is it? lol. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 29, 2018)

Shula said:


> Sure! and my apologies. I scanned the first page and didn't see it.
> 
> ETA: It's in the Breaking News Forum that I'm not used to yet. I went backed and scanned the first 3 pages of Off Topic like where is it? lol. Thanks for the catch.



Some Sisters have very interesting perspectives & I don’t like to miss some of them.

What? There’s a “Breaking News” forum? Thanks for schooling me!


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Some Sisters have very interesting perspectives & I don’t like to miss some of them.
> 
> What? There’s a “Breaking News” forum? Thanks for schooling me!



I agree and no problem. Hit the forums tab and scroll down. It's btw the Pregnancy: motherhood and Makeup Forum. It's new. We just got it and 2 or 3 others a few days ago.


----------



## Shula (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks so much @Zuleika


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 29, 2018)

I watched the video. What makes yall think it's a black neighborhood?

It's not impossible but I'd be truly shocked if a black person called police on those kids.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 29, 2018)

This brought tears to my eyes.   This darling little boy who chooses to work instead of being in the streets doing 'nuthin' had to endure such an experience.    Good for him.   God bless him.  

I especially teared up when he said, _'just give me a call, I'll be on time...   _I just became so choked up with pride over  him, when he said that.    He truly deserves the best in this life.    God bless you, "Mr. Reggie".   He is a prize to each of us, for sure.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 30, 2018)

I am so glad the GoFundMe is doing well, they have raised over 8K at this point.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 30, 2018)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so glad the GoFundMe is doing well, they have raised over 8K at this point.


   Praise God!   All things work together for our good because of God.   Won't He Do It? !!! ?   Amen


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 30, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> This brought tears to my eyes.   This darling little boy who chooses to work instead of being in the streets doing 'nuthin' had to endure such an experience.    Good for him.   God bless him.
> 
> I especially teared up when he said, _'just give me a call, I'll be on time...   _I just became so choked up with pride over  him, when he said that.    He truly deserves the best in this life.    God bless you, "Mr. Reggie".   He is a prize to each of us, for sure.



@Shimmie, I sent you a PM. Please check when you can. Thank you!


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 30, 2018)

This is really sad ,calling the cops over a  child who’s helping out instead of playing the play station how pathetic


----------



## nysister (Jul 1, 2018)

I believe the neighbor was Black.

I heard the boys business skyrocketed afterward. Good for him! I love a happy ending.


----------



## Shula (Jul 1, 2018)

nysister said:


> I believe the neighbor was Black.



How sad. This is the worst type of black person to me. One who knows full well what the black experience is like in this horrifically racist country and they run ahead to be Uncle Ruckus/UncleTom. I was thinking the other day that I have NEVER heard of a black woman selling out on black folks like some of the men do. Have any of you? If you have enlighten me, but we tend to hold it down no matter the situation or circumstances. I just saw on Twitter earlier that Howard University provided the FBI with private info of Stokely Carmichael. At first I was naively shocked. Then I remembered "it be your own people".


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have cousins who stay in Maple Heights. It's a majority black neighborhood.


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the neighbor is white. The owner of the house who requested the cut was interviewed recently and she mentioned her white neighbor. I'll try to find the interview with her

Update: The race of the neighbor is still unconfirmed but the neighborhood is racially mixed. Another neighbor who is white said that the woman who requested the service is the problem neighbor. https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/01/us/lawn-mowing-boy-police-ohio.amp.html


----------



## Shula (Jul 1, 2018)

scoobygirl said:


> I'm pretty sure the neighbor is white. The owner of the house who requested the cut was interviewed recently and she mentioned her white neighbor. I'll try to find the interview with her
> 
> Update: The race of the neighbor is still unconfirmed but the neighborhood is racially mixed. Another neighbor who is white said that the woman who requested the service is the problem neighbor. https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/01/us/lawn-mowing-boy-police-ohio.amp.html


Yep. I was just comin to post this.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the update on the yt neighbor, now I can speak my true mind.


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

Love that kid..  he'll go far  in life with his attitude and resolve concerning adversity.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 22, 2018)

poor kid. Breaks my heart what black kids have to endure so early.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2018)

Shula said:


> How sad. This is the worst type of black person to me. One who knows full well what the black experience is like in this horrifically racist country and they run ahead to be Uncle Ruckus/UncleTom. I was thinking the other day that I have NEVER heard of a black woman selling out on black folks like some of the men do. Have any of you? If you have enlighten me, but we tend to hold it down no matter the situation or circumstances. I just saw on Twitter earlier that Howard University provided the FBI with private info of Stokely Carmichael. At first I was naively shocked. Then I remembered "it be your own people".



I can only think of two:

1. Nurse Eunice Rivers Laurie, the nurse who participated in the Tuskegee Experiment
2. Dolores Cross, the president of Morris Brown College, a college founded by slaves,  defrauded it out of existence with an INDIAN man of all people.


----------



## Shula (Jul 22, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> I can only think of two:
> 
> 1. Nurse Eunice Rivers Laurie, the nurse who participated in the Tuskegee Experiment
> 2. Dolores Cross, the president of Morris Brown College, a college founded by slaves,  defrauded it out of existence with an INDIAN man of all people.



Thanks, never heard of either but I will google. I also, thought of the Diamond and Silk promoting the current prez and the right wing young lady that Kanye is enamored with now.


----------

